# New Brand - Power Maxed



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Were excited to let you know that as of today we are an official Power Maxed stockist and have the range of Car Care Products in stock including the Traffic Film Remover in both 1 Litre ready to use and 5 Litre concentrates which we have found to be a great product. As well as the TFR we also really like the Glass Cleaner.

Check it out on our website here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/power-maxed


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome - will give you a buzz tomorrow about coming in after work. Need some of that excellent TFR.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry I didn't make it over on Friday - got stuck waiting at the office until gone 6 for Euro Car Parts to show up (who never bloody turned up in the end).

Are you still doing another open day on the 28th?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep we will be open on the last Saturday of this month :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Were excited to let you know that as of today we are an official Power Maxed stockist and have the range of Car Care Products in stock including the Traffic Film Remover in both 1 Litre ready to use and 5 Litre concentrates which we have found to be a great product. As well as the TFR we also really like the Glass Cleaner.
> 
> Check it out on our website here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/power-maxed


sorry John but after the last couple of day on here i must ask, is this true or just a joke :lol::lol::lol:. It seems to be good stuff from what i read.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes its true we have it all in stock and ready to go. 

Well saying that we are running low on TFR (No joke!)


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Yes its true we have it all in stock and ready to go.
> 
> Well saying that we are running low on TFR (No joke!)


We have plenty ready for you


----------

